# Larger coffee roaster needed



## CoffeeMonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi coffee folks,

I've been roasting beans for about three years using a Gene Café roaster, which can roast up to about 300 g per batch. I've had good results - and think the little machine is great. I typically roast two different bean varieties which I then blend, and keep half (okay - a 'good' half







) at home, and take the rest to work where it's used in a French press. I also give beans to friends and family.

However, the 300 g limit per batch has become limiting, so, now that I have a little more confidence, I'm looking to buy a larger roaster capable of 0.5 - 1 kg batch sizes. I've spent the last year looking for such a machine without success - there appears to be a sudden step-up in size (and cost) from the Gene Café to commercial roasters. Even if I found one that was affordable, I don't think I could squeeze it in anywhere!

So, before I start inventing, I wondered if anyone has had a similar experience, and can offer any advice?

Many thanks,

Coffee Monkey


----------



## cafeco (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a Behmor 1600 sitting around if you fancy it?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I say start inventing then share the inventions with us! http://www.sweetmarias.com/homemade-homeroasters.php


----------

